# Orange,Pineapple,Apple



## jbullard1 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am about to start a 1 gallon test batch of wine from Welches Orange Pineapple Apple frozen juice
I can't seem to find any info on this particular blend of juices
Any recommendations on starting sg and what additives to include?
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2009)

Almost every fruit wine should be done with a 1.085 sg and also pectic enzyme. 3 cans per gallon is the way to go.


----------



## jbullard1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Almost every fruit wine should be done with a 1.085 sg and also pectic enzyme. 3 cans per gallon is the way to go.



Thanks Wade
I knew about the pectic enzyme, 
Should I add any acid or tannin to the juice I have just added yeast nutrient and some of the sugar at this point?
Jerry


----------



## Luc (Mar 11, 2009)

Jerry,

If you have an acidity test I would do a test and decide
from that wether to add acid or not.

if you do not have such testing equipment, tasting the juice
might give you a clue wether to add acid or not.

Then looking at the mix: orange, pineapple and apple are all fruit which should have a decent level of acidity themselves.

Luc


----------



## BARNEYFIFE (Mar 12, 2009)

This a recipe I used for orange pineapple apple wine. It is now about a year old and just coming into its own!

6 11 1/2 os cans orange pineapple apple frozen concentrate
3 3/4 lb sugar (s.g.1.090)
6 tsp acid blend
3 tsp pectic enzyme
3 tsp yeast nutrient
water to make 3 gallons
Yeast
Then the usual instructions. I racked from primary to glass at s.g.1.020.
Don't be surprised if it is slow fermenting.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Jerry, I recently made a batch using frozen concentrate.

I used DOLE 100% concentrate.

4- orange/peach/mango
3-pineapple/orange/banana
3-pineapple/orange/strawberry
6 cups sugar (sg 1.090)
Water to make 3 1/2 gallons
1/4 tsp K-Meta
2 tsp Pectin Enzyme
1/4 tsp Yeast energizer(I didn't have any nutrient but I would have added some)

I shook the hell out of it and let it sit over night.
I pitched 1 sachet Premier Cuvee(rehydrated of course) and stirred it in.

It took off like a rocket and had some outrageous fermentation. Came down to 1.000 in 5 days.

The pectin enzyme was incredible in breaking down the pulp.

It sat in the secondary for 3 weeks and it cleared nicely. This batch didn't make it to bottles but instead met a pleasent end after it was chilled thoroughly

It was excellent. My best yet. It was very good.

I promise the next one will make it to bottles, if it was that good, that young, I can only imagine how could it will be after aging for a while.

Take Care
Troy


----------



## Gman (May 23, 2011)

I know the thread is dated but I'm thinking about trying this as my first foray into fruit drink. I'm curious about the acidity, did you measure or have any concerns with the acidity of the mix? And what did you use to clear it?

Gman


----------



## docanddeb (May 24, 2011)

You can leave the acid out and add to taste when you sweeten, if you'd like. The frozen concentrates really make nice wine. Make sure you have some to add back at the end to sweeten and bring up the fresh fruit taste.

Debbie


----------

